# Padron 3000 (M) Cigar Review - Great, inexpensive cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great cigar. Nice notes of coffee and a bit of chocolate. Age these for 12-18 months at 65% and they approach the taste of a PAM 64.

They may...

Read the full review here: Padron 3000 (M) Cigar Review - Great, inexpensive cigar


----------

